# Welsh Myth



## TermiteWriter (Jan 21, 2013)

Anyone interested in Welsh myth, especially the Mabinogion, might want to take a look at my new post: The Prince of Annwn, by Evangeline Walton: Analysis, Pt. 1.  It's the first on a series I have planned where I will discuss some of my favorite books of all times, Walton's Mabinogion Tetralogy.


----------



## TermiteWriter (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks to you, Ireth!  I've now put up three more posts on this subject!  The Labors of Ki'shto'ba Huge-Head: Prince of Annwn


----------

